# Team Angels Graduates



## Chilli

I'm missing the girls over in team angels and although I know they still make me welcome I don't want to upset anyone over there, but still want to obsess about my pg? Any others want to join me?


----------



## ColeyB

I'll join you! I was really more of a lurker in team angels than a poster as I only posted once! (But I read it everyday). I had a MMC and a D&C on 3/26 at 10 weeks. We waited until I got my first :witch: then we started trying again. I was extremely surprised to get my :bfp: at 9DPO on my first try. I've never gotten a :bfp: that early before, last time it was 16 DPO before I got a faint line so I'm hoping that means something good!!


----------



## Chilli

Yeah Coley, welcome! Here's looking forward to February next year for us both then!


----------



## RobenR

I'm a Team Angels graduate due in December and if you know me over there then you know I'm a certified worry wart after our loss. Congrats to all of us who made it here!


----------



## Kota

Awww. what a great idea Chilli! Somewhere we can still chat about the more preggers stuff!! There's a few of us now which is wonderful. can't wait until the rest all come over too.


----------



## Chilli

I'm so gald to see you here Roben & Kota. Yes I agree Kota it'll be fabulous when everyone else in here in first tri too... lets hope that's soon!

Well I'm good today, but that in itself is worrying as I quite like the reassurance of feeling sick with sore (.)(.)s all the time!!!?? Makes you so paranoid doesn't it?? But then I have been doing lots of exercise and had acupuncture last night so that's probably why I feel better. How are the rest of you?


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi

I'm so relieved to find you all in one place, I posted in Team Angels but felt guilty once I got my bfp incase I upset anyone.

I'm so anxious about this pg and am constantly hoping that everything will be ok, I'm too scared to book my mw appointment, I did post this a few weeks ago and built up some pma but when it came to it I completely lost my nerve and have been putting it off ever since.

I don't mind going to see the midwife but the thought of going back into the sonographer's room makes me feel ill.

I found out at my dating scan there was no heartbeat and I'm too scared history will repeat itself :cry:
xxxx


----------



## Chilli

I know what you mean Lauren, I just have to think about going back to that scan room and I well up - can't bear the thought of hearing those awful words again. And if everything is ok I expect to sob like a baby with joy and relief... but the waiting is the worst!!


----------



## ColeyB

Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way! I thought I was fine with everything until I actually made my first appt this morning. Now I am so nervous and I have three weeks to wait! Also kind of worried that my doctor will be angry that he told me to wait three months and I didn't.


----------



## Laurenj22

Thank you, it's nice to know I'm not the only one struggling with the thought of another scan.

ColeyB it's your body and there is no reason why you should wait three months so shout back if he does :rofl:

I'm not even brave enough to book my m/w appt yet, my OH keeps telling me to take little steps and not to rush things, he knows I'll get stressed so is just being supportive.

x


----------



## Chilli

I know it's all a bit surreal isn't it. Once you've made the appointment you have to accept that you really are pg, and likewise face up to what has happened previous. I hate mother nature for making me doubt my ability and not enjoy my pregnancy like this!! 

My symptons have really dropped off now and I'm worried because I'm not putting on any weight yet. Last time babs only made it to 8 1/2 weeks by which time I had put on several pounds and the time before that I remember being really concerned about my rapid weight gain. On the other hand I have been upping my exercise: done 5k walk and aquafit class and swam this week, so hopefully it's just compensating, but instead of being pleased about not getting even fatter, I'm just worried something's wrong!!! I thinkiI'm going to post this in 1st tri to see what sort of weight others are putting on. Back to symptons... I was really off colour with 1st sucessful pg for about a month and then pretty good after that so I'm holding on to the idea that it's good thing that my boobs aren't sore and I don't feel sick or even particularly hungry!!!?? How are you all feeling?


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Chilli

I feel completely different from before which I'm hoping is a good thing. I've just bought a doppler off Ebay, I'm hoping it's going to put my mind at rest and give me some confidence to book my appointments. Knowing me I'll pick up my own hb and be oblivious to whether bean is ok or not I suppose I'm just wanting a sign that everything could be ok before I commit to facing up to the scan.

My mmc I found out at 12+4 but looking at the scan pics on my maternity notes I couldn't make anything out everything was so small so I'm not sure how far along the pg ended.

x


----------



## Chilli

I think I was lucky, the sonographer showed me my baby and gave me some photos. SHe told me it looked approx 8 1/2weeks. After hearing everyone's stories I'm so glad I had such a nice sensitive lady!!! I think when you have MMC you loose confidence as you never know whether LO is ok or not, it's an awful feeling always having that doubt when you know what it's like to go for weeks not realising things aren't ok, isn't it? Let me know how the dopler goes - don't think I should get one as would become completely obsessed!


----------



## ColeyB

I know what you mean about feeling completely different this time around. I too am hoping that this means baby is growing. A doppler sounds like a great idea, let me know if it works! 
Chilli..there could be worse things for you to be obsessed with than hearing your little ones heartbeat! 

As for me I am trying to compare my symptoms this time around to my earlier pregnancies but I am having trouble remembering as my daughters are 8 and 5! Making everything a little harder for me is the fact that I work in a Neonatal Intensive Care Unit and deal with the worst case scenarios everyday.


----------



## Chilli

I know Coley, but I would want to be listening all the time, I'd never take it off!!??


----------



## Kota

I'm still tossing up the whole doppler, do I/don't I debate... being a bigger girl I understand it's going to be harder to hear the hb regardless and I don' twant to cause myself unneccesary stress. It's a toughie... I also think I'd get pretty obsessed about it and be listening every night.


----------



## babybuffy84

oh have just spotted this :)
Hi girls :hi: i too feel guilty about posting in team angels and dont want to upset anyone but do want to know how the rest of us pregnant girls are getting on there's a few of us now,lets hope there will be plenty more to come.
Im in second Tri now but am so nervous i had my 12 week scan when i was 9 weeks so keep worrying encase there is something wrong now, i dont have my 20 week scan till 23rd july so its ages away.I have my 15 week midwife check up on friday and am so hoping she will check the heartbeat am not really sure what they check for when i see the midwife at my gp surgery do any off you know??
Glad your all doing well xxx :happydance:


----------



## Chilli

Hi Baby Buffy - good to see you found us! As I remember I think they start checking for heartbeat from now on so you should be reassured. I'm also having early scan at 9 weeks - just before you have you 20 week!! We don't get 12 week scans here (********) :hissy:so we are having one done privately. Also hoping to make it to 24 weeks and have 3D video done... mustn't jump the gun yet though eh!! Friend had one done of her little boy and he clearly picks his nose:rofl:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know my doppler arrived yesterday and after a frustrating morning I resigned myself to the fact that it was too early to hear anything.

I checked with the other ladies who had one to make sure I was looking in the right place, waited until I had a full bladder and I managed to find it last night.

I have never been so excited and I was nearly wetting myself when OH got in from work I tried to find it and I think he thought I'd made it up but I found it again and we both just smiled.

I feel as though I have accomplished something new and I've got fingers and toes crossed that everything continues to be well.

For anyone debating getting I would definitely consider it but maybe wait until you are 11+ weeks as it was very difficult to find and I did get myself upset trying on the morning. I bought mine from ebay for less than £20 and used aloe vera gel which I had leftover from hols instead of buying gel.

xx


----------



## Chilli

Yehay Lauren, that's great news - I''m so happy that you found HB.

Well I've had a couple of shockingly rubbish days - yesterday morning on the way to work I hit a deer full on and have totalled my car. Got to work and everyone is saying "well at least you're ok" not realising that actually I'm *****ing myself that the shock both physical & pyshological will have affected my baby. Today I'm exhausted and can't stop crying I'm so worried. To add to that OH was particulalrly horrible to me this morning and seems to think I'm making a lot of fuss about nothing. We are even discussing seperating.

Then at work yesterday they were collecting for flowers and a card for a woman who has had a small op and is off for 2 weeks and I'm feeling really hurt because I was off for 5 weeks, lost my child and had an op, and they didn't bother doing the same for me. Am I just very unpopular? oversensitive?
So yeah, all in all feel very low at the mo... and I know I should be on cloud 9 as I'm pg!!!


----------



## Kota

Hi girls,
well, been a scary day or so for me, had a really big bleed wed night, (like AF style) fresh red blood and passed 2 small clots and a big amount of tissue, went to the Dr's yestterday fearing the worst but confused as I hadn't had any pain/cramping, only to find Oompa in there healthy and strong as every! HB 174bpm!!! No explanation for the bleed but was told there is still blood in there that I will prob see, so have put myself on bed rest. and it seems to be making a difference. 
Got my booking in appointment today with the MW so will be speaking to her about the bleed and also my iron levals as I don't think they're high enough.. 
Also have lost my job due to the time off I've had in the last 2 wks sick. unfortunately I'm an agency supply so I don't have the same rights as most when it comes to work. 

Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## Chilli

Oh Kota - that sound VERY scary as I said, glad all is well. Bummer about the job but in the big scheme of things we all know what matters most. Good luck with MW


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh kota hunny thats awful that you have lost your job,but am glad that baby is doing ok and make sure you get plenty of rest.
We heard baby's heartbeat on friday at my midwife appt it was like a little train it was so quick but we were both so pleased was so worried that something had gone wrong.
xx


----------



## Chilli

Great news babybuffy about heart being strong - that's what we like to hear!!!

When do you all think we'll stop being anxious about LOs? I'm hoping that if I get past 9 weeks I'll calm down a bit, what do you reckon. When will you all feel chilled about your pg?


----------



## Kota

Hmmmm... I think about a couple of hours after I give birth!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chilli

I think about thirty years after!!??
Had bloods taken today, back again on Wed & Fri - anyone know when I should hear results? Forgot to ask


----------



## babybuffy84

HAha i think this is that babys way of preparing us ahead of time for teenage years!!!
In between my appt's i seem to forget and dont really worry then about 2 days before my appt i start to worry that something is wrong.
Im hoping that once i hit 20 weeks i will calm down,just cant wait to see what baby looks like now :)
Chilli - My bloods normally only took a couple of days when i was going every 2 days by the time i would go for my next lot they would have my results from my first lot.
xxx


----------



## Laurenj22

Ladies just been reading the posts since I've been off the thread.

Chilli sorry to hear you have had a rough time recently, glad to see that everything has been fine following your car accident.

Sorry to hear things have been tough for you aswell Kota, a strong heartbeat is definitely what you needed to put your mind at rest 

Hope everyone else is okay 

xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi lauren, how've you been. Well should get results this morning. SOOOOO scared. will let you know asap


----------



## Chilli

I'm back to Team Angels girls. Hope you all have much better luck and take care


----------



## Kota

Chilli said:


> I'm back to Team Angels girls. Hope you all have much better luck and take care

Just lots of :hugs: hun, I'm so sorry,


----------



## Chilli

OMG I'm not leaving after all - will have to get my tickers back - thank you beanie!!!!:happydance:
Well I believe in miracles: Yesterday doc told me that hcg levels had dropped from 8000 to 7000 so pg no longer viable. Sent me for scan today and unbelieveably having explained to sonographer that looking to see when happened she said "well I can see a heart beat!!!!!!!!!" SHe measured and all is where it should be. Gynae said ignore bloods and relax!! Next scan on Friday next!!! Somebody somewhere prayed very hard for me - lets hope next week is even better


----------



## ColeyB

I'm so happy for you Chilli!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kota

Yay for Chilli and her super strong bean!


----------



## babybuffy84

woohhoooo chilli am so pleased for you xxxxxxx


----------



## bigbean

Hi all,

can I please join...

This is sounding now really silly, but I cannot remember when I lost my LO - it was some point in June last year and since then my bf and I never talked about it and everything was forgotten , well put into the background... never discussed - I lost LO with only 6 weeks pg... 

it really took part of our relationship and trust away and took long to repair it 

now, finally I'm thirteen weeks in - was getting really joyfull and pround after a good outcome of the scan...

but everytime now anything is going out of order I worry and worry and worry... and my bf is going into the "distance" mode... falling out and not speaking, wich just makes it worse...

reading your thread tears started rolling over my face and old emotions were coming back up

thanks a lot for this thread it's good to remember...:cry:


----------



## Kota

bigbean - welcome and firstly congrats on your pregnancy, you're almost at 2nd tri!!
You're more then welcome to join and I'm sure you'll find the ladies here wonderful, we all understand what its like to lose a pregnancy, regardless of how far along you were, and then the additional concerns with every tweak, twinge or spot now we're all PG again. 
Have you considered talking to your OH about your feelings surrounding your lost LO? Talking about it may help a lot with the feelings and worries you're having now.


----------



## krockwell

ooo lovely idea ladies!! 
I too am an angels graduate! :) 
Woot. 

Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing fab in your pregnancies! :)


----------



## Chilli

Big bean and Krockwell, you are bothe very welcome. What great news!!!
The signature is: *https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Teamangels2.gif* 
Take out all the *s when you paste in and just type in the graduate part- hope that works but a bit of a technophobe really!!

Big bean we all understand the added stress and worry of a pg after MC. I'm on a knife edge most of the time at the mo, but you're 13weeks hun and that's great - time to start enjoying it a little bit!!!?? It's the only time we'll be pg with these LOs so we've gotta make the most of it!!!

I'm still terrified about my scan tomorrow after last week's scare... will hopefully be posting pics tom evening. 

Would be poeple like me to keep a record of members on front page?

For now, hope you're all doing brilliantly, must fly...


----------



## Laurenj22

Chilli don't scare me like that !! You and super sticky bean are going nowhere, fancy them scaring you like that, glad you have a happy ending.

OMG Krockwell I remember you as one of the first posts I read in Team Angels I'm so pleased to see you over here hope everything is going well

Love to the rest of the ladies in here 

xx


----------



## jaccib

Hello


I have just made a couple of posts in 1st Tri....got :bfp: on 24th June after 4 m/c's(2 in the past 9 months).

Chilli suggested I pop in here.

I am still very early days and not wanting to tempt fate,hope this is sticky for us.

We have seen a consultant that was in April I think...he told us we looked normal and gave me a scan and said all looked fine. I went for blood tests and have heard nothing since. Oh he did say to take baby asprin as soon as I get :bfp: again. I have done so since 24th June. I had a VERY vivid dream though.....that my midwife told me NOT to take it!!! Odd.


Oh well here I am and hope that I get to stay for a long time yet!!!


Jacci.xxx


----------



## Chilli

Welcome Jacci and good luck - hope we're all here for the long haul


----------



## jaccib

Chilli said:


> Welcome Jacci and good luck - hope we're all here for the long haul


Too right!!!:happydance:


----------



## Chilli

It seems I'm just a short hauler - LO is really gone - no HB, D&C tues - heartbreak forever!!


----------



## bigbean

Chilli,

first of all:hugs:

I'm so sorry for you, can't believe it:hug:


----------



## jaccib

Chilli said:


> It seems I'm just a short hauler - LO is really gone - no HB, D&C tues - heartbreak forever!!

No I am soooo sorry!:hug::hug::hug:

Take care of yourself.

Jacci.xxx


----------



## jaccib

I'm outta yet again...started bleeding heavily this morning....know bean has gone yet again. Keep a place here for me I soooooo WANT TO BE HERE to stay. On a real downer as this is the 5th time now since my 12 year old daughter.:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh jaccib and chilli im so sorry for you both xxxxxxx your place will be here waiting for you xxxx


----------



## Chilli

Keep the thread going ladies, I'll be back even if it is when you're all in third tri!!


----------



## Kota

Jaccib I'm so sorry you're going through this again. Seats will always be warm for when you and Chilli are able to get back here. :hugs:


----------



## Laurenj22

:hugs: So sorry to hear Chilli and Jaccib, get back here soon xx


----------



## RobenR

Jaccib and Chilli, we'll miss you. Lots of love and see you back here soon! I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi

Hope everyone is ok, just to let you know after putting it off for months I'm off for my booking in appointment at 3:00.

xx


----------



## ColeyB

Hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## Laurenj22

ColeyB I got to my appointment only to find out the midwife had booked me in as a return slot ! I wasn't able to have my booking in appointment as she didn't have enough time so I have to go and see the community midwife at the hospital next week, I'm going to be nearly 18 weeks when I get my dating scan. 

It's partly my own fault for waiting so long to make the appointment but I made it nearly three weeks ago when I was only 11 weeks I never thought it would take 5 weeks to get booked in.

x


----------



## ColeyB

So they didn't do anything? That's so disappointing! When I went to my first appt last week the lady who runs the fancy ultrasound machine was out sick! I still got an ultrasound and everything was fine but the other machine would have zoomed in closer and showed more detail. At least they did something! The next couple weeks until your scan are going to go by so slow aren't they?


----------



## Rebaby

I never come in the buddies section so i didn't realise this thread was here! :dohh:

I recognise some of the names and 'faces' but for those who don't know me, i'm rebaby, i'm 24 and OH is 26 and i am a team angel graduate.

We started TTC our first baby at new year and i fell pregnant pretty much straight away but sadly had an early miscarriage on the 13th february. We didn't wait for AF to show and i was amazed (and delighted) to get a :bfp: on the 13th March, just one month later :cloud9:

1st trimester was incredibly scary despite being offered an early scan, i had disappearing symptoms and slow-rising HCG levels and it was generally just pretty tough and emotional but everything has been fantastic since, all the scans have shown everything to be looking great, all my blood results have been satisfactory and i now feel LO wriggling and kicking every single day, it's amazing.

I do still post on team angels but i often feel bad about mentioning things to do with my pregnancy as i know how sensitive i felt after the miscarriage, so it's great to have found somewhere we can still be angel ladies but talk about our pregnancies too.

Hello to everyone! :friends:


----------



## babybuffy84

Hi Rebaby :)

Hope were all doing ok havent been on this thread much lately,am counting down till my 20 week scan which is on the 23rd july cant wait to see bubs again!!!.Cant believe how quick its going now though first tri seemed to go really slowly and now the days are flying by,rebaby you have a lovely bump going on :)
Lauren i hope the time flys for you and you will soon get to see bubs :)
Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks hun. The 20 week scan is so amazing, it's just unbelievable the difference in LO from the dating scan :cloud9:

How is everyone today? I hope that the next few weeks fly for you lauren so you get to see your LO up on the screen for the first time.

We may be getting another scan :shrug: It's a bit complicated, but basically comes down to the fact we moved 6 weeks ago and on friday i met one of the community midwives in our new area and she got me all booked in, and it now looks like our new hospital want me to have something called a "late booker" scan.

All a bit confusing but if it means we get to see our LO again in a few weeks then i guess that sounds good to me!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RobenR

We have our 20 week scan next Tuesday at which time DH desperately wants to find out the gender. I just want to see baby moving since I haven't felt anything yet, and since I just passed the same time I lost my last one, I'm a wee bit paranoid. I can't wait to see baby again. My stomach popped in the last week so I officially look pregnant, or as I call it, fat. 

Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rebaby

Oooh hope baby lets you get a peek then hun :D


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi hope everyone is okay

Update from my appointment with community midwife, I explained the mix up in appointments which meant I was late going to my first antenatal appointment and she was lovely about it.

She did mention that she had tried to get a scan organised for someone else and there were no appointments until the end of August I'm really hoping this isn't true as someone said they can only accurately date up to 16 weeks.

Also we were planning on a holiday the end of August and I don't want to delay things anymore I'll be 21/22 weeks at the end of August, do you think they will wait this long ???

x


----------



## Rebaby

It's not sounding good if your midwife reckons they're booked up so far in advance, did she say if she is going to try arrange something for you, or what did she say?

I was just thinking that if you have your hand held maternity notes now you could call up antenatal at the hospital and let them know you haven't had a dating scan and see what they say? Maybe they could squeeze you in or take your name and number in case there's a cancellation or something similar.

You may end up being offered an early 20 week scan rather than a late dating scan and THEN a 20 week scan, they may just offer you a scan at around 18 weeks ish and use it as both a dating and anomaly scan...i'm not sure how it will work where you are.

You're right though hun, dating scans are most accurate earlier than that (but not earlier than 10 weeks i don't think)


----------



## Rebaby

I found this for you from wikipedia:

Dating and growth monitoring

"Gestational age is usually determined by the date of the woman's last menstrual period, and assuming ovulation occurred on day fourteen of the menstrual cycle. Sometimes a woman may be uncertain of the date of her last menstrual period, or there may be reason to suspect ovulation occurred significantly earlier or later than the fourteenth day of her cycle. Ultrasound scans offer an alternative method of estimating gestational age. The most accurate measurement for dating is the crown-rump length of the fetus, which can be done between 7 and 13 weeks of gestation. After 13 weeks gestation, the fetal age may be estimated by the biparietal diameter (the transverse diameter of the head), the head circumference, the length of the femur (the longest bone in the body), and the many more fetal parameters that have been measured and correlated with age over the last 30 years. Dating is more accurate when done earlier in the pregnancy; if a later scan gives a different estimate of gestational age, the estimated age is not normally changed but rather it is assumed the fetus is not growing at the expected rate.[1]

Not useful for dating, the abdominal circumference of the fetus may also be measured. This gives an estimate of the weight and size of the fetus and is important when doing serial ultrasounds to monitor fetal growth.[1]"


----------



## MissingBubs

Hi ladies.... I've graduated!! YEY!!!!
Got our bfp on tues. Still very early days, but if I can't celebrate it on here with you lovely ladies, where can I celebrate??!!
So, I'll have lots of lovely sticky dust sprinkled my way from all of you who are that little bit further along please!!!
I can't BELIEVE I'm here!!!!
YYYYEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Sticky dust for you! :thumbup:

Here we go!:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MissingBubs

Thanks hun!!!


----------



## RobenR

MissingBubs - welcome to the graduate section. Lots of sticky dust for you and wishes for a calm and healthy remainder of the pregnancy!

I'm posting here, since I don't feel comfortable in 2nd tri right now - I got rushed to urgent care yesterday afternoon, after 5 hours of having gut wrenching pains in my abdomen. It felt like I had taken a knife and it was searing pain. The baby is fine, and the cervix is closed (thank heavens) and we'll have our normal 20 week ultrasound on Tuesday, but if the pains return I am to go right to the emerg. 

Apparently I'm one step away from bed rest according to the doctor and they're worried that I had either very early Braxton-Hicks, or it could be the start of pre-term labour. Apparently when I was dialated to have deliver my little girl, they were telling me it makes it easier to dialate in the future, like now during my current pregnancy.

Suffice to say I'm worried sick. DH didn't find out until he got home that night what I had gone through so he's turned into a worrying mother hen which I find sweet. I was starting to relax about all the twinges, stretching and tightening pains until this happened since I have just passed the same point I had made it to in my last pregnancy and lost Elizabeth. I've been paranoid enough and was hoping to relax once I made it safely to 19 weeks. 

Sorry to ramble, I just didn't know where else I could have put this where people might understand.


----------



## babybuffy84

Yeah Missing bubs welcome :) Congrats :)

Roben - Am sorry to hear that hunny make sure you are getting plenty of rest though and take it easy,i know what you mean about second tri its not nice over there right now,and am finding hard that people are saying you shouldnt make posts if your worried about anything or if you have a loss for fear of upsetting other people.Its very very sad i was so angry last night reading some of the posts,have calmed down a little today though think my hormones are raging !!!
Oh an yipppeeeee Im 20 weeks today am so flipping excited cant believe i have made it this far am very excited about my 20 week scan on thursday and Roben yours is on tuesday are you going to find out the sex??
We have decided not to find out but now am getting curious :)!!! Am hoping to stay team yellow though :)


----------



## RobenR

DH is desperate to know the sex and I am curious to see if he's right about what we're having. I just want to see the baby again and know that it's doing well since I haven't felt any kicks yet. 

I was raging too last night and very offended, but I calmed down after the mods came into it. 

It's so great that you have made it this far babybuffy, it's wonderful isn't it? I'm so happy for all of us who've made it to this point!


----------



## babybuffy84

I know its great its so strange that only a few months ago i never would have thought it possible.
:) Yeah im so curious,but mainly just want to know if baby is ok.
I hope that tuesday flys round for you :)


----------



## MissingBubs

Honest thoughts and advice welcomed ladies.
We had a chemical pregnancy at 7 weeks, discovered afer pain, early scan and blood tests. I'm coming up for 5 weeks and wondering if we should push for an early scan again, just to check if everything is in the right place?
Also, do you think we would get one?
Or should I just hold my breath until 12 weeks? So so long away!!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Oooh i wasn't on much yesterday so missed what's been going on in 2nd tri...doesn't sound good :nope:

Anyway just wanted to send you some hugs roben :hugs: that must have been an incredibly scary experience, hopefully you won't have any more like it.

Congratulations on reaching the half way point babybuffy :happydance: i'm excited for you.

I would definitely push for an early scan missingbubs but i know some of the ladies have had no luck in getting one despite early losses before, so i guess just try to prepare yourself mentally for the fact they might say "no". I saw a midwife at 5 weeks, just to sort of say "I'm pregnant and terrified!" and she was lovely and arranged to early scan for me at 6+6 but i wasn't expecting her to, i thought i'd have a battle on my hands! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Everything okay here, my sickness is actually loads better, it's fantastic to have some relief! Also my little sister who is also pregnant (due 6th december so not far behind me at all!) had her 20 week scan this morning and everything is looking okay so far and she's having a little girl, so that was exciting news.

Okay gotta go ladies, off to the dentist! :wacko:

Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Missing i would push for an early scan,i managed to get one this time after rmy previous loss but that was only because they thought i was having an ectopic.Its amazing how reasurring it is just to know that there is something there and seeing it grow i had 3 scans between 6 weeks and 12 weeks.
Rebaby time is flying by for you can believe how quick its going and only 8 weeks left in work crikey im counting down now till i finish work (cant wait )!!! :) i have 12 weeks left till i finish :)


----------



## Rebaby

I know, since we moved house i feel like the weeks are flying by. I am super nervous about going back to work on tuesday so that's why i made my maternity leave ticker, to keep my focused on the fact i don't have long left to work!

I am hoping that with my holidays i have owing i should be able to finish at 31+3...will find out next week when i speak to my manager i guess :thumbup:

Hope all the angels graduates are having a good weekend so far.

I totally missed all the nastiness in 2nd trimester over the past couple of days but had a little read about what was going on and it made me very very sad :nope: It seems to have settled now anyway, so fingers crossed we don't have any more of that!

Not long until your scan babybuffy! :thumbup:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Ladies

I also missed the posts in 2nd tri thankfully as reading them through I was slightly upset, I didn't follow through the tri boards before I mc'd but if I had then I would naturally have wanted to let those that I was speaking with on a daily basis know what had happened I think only someone with no experience of going through something so upsetting could make a comment like that, never mind. Let's hope there's no more as there is no need for the nastiness.

On a positive note it sounds like everyone is progressing really well, can't wait to see the steady flow of baby pics once the lo's arrive.

I've finally managed to get a date for my dating scan through, yipeee !

I go today at 3pm I'm extremely nervous about it all since it was at the scan I found out things weren't right last time. Hopefully I'll manage to get some breakfast down me as my stomach is churning. Send me lots of positive vibes as I think I might struggle once I'm called in.

If everything is fine we're planning on telling parents etc tomorrow, can't believe I've managed to keep it secret this long.

Big :hugs: to everyone xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

I'll be thinking of you this afternoon lauren, hope it goes really well :hugs:


----------



## ColeyB

Hope everything went great today Lauren!


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi

Just to let you all know everything was fine I had a little bit of a wait as they were backed up with appointments so I was a bag of nerves once I went in. Sonographer was lovely and got straight to it to stop me worrying. OH was speechless he just had a look of awe it was really sweet.

She said that he/she had one hand waving and one on their bottom, lol

I've also been put forward one day so my due date is 31.12.2009.

x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Chambers.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations lauren! I'm so glad that it went well :happydance:


----------



## babybuffy84

Yeah Lauren thats fab am so pleased it went well for you.
Wonder how roben got on its her scan today :)
Im rough i have got swine flu so am on relenza,just taking it 1 day at a time and seeing how i feel but have spent the last 2 days in bed.
Hope everyone else is doing ok though xx


----------



## RobenR

Just got back! Scan went well, technician said that the baby looks simply perfect.

And we found out what we're having - and our bump is blue. We're having a boy. 

Babybuffy, I'm so sorry you have the swine flu. Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Laurenj22

RobenR congratulations on the blue bump and on reaching the halfway point :hugs:

Babybuffy hope your feeling better soon make sure you keep your fluids up xxxx


----------



## babybuffy84

Oh Roben congrats on your blue bump :)!!!

Im feeling a little better today have managed to make it out of bed today so thats good,am just lying on the sofa instead still feel rough and feeling weak but am trying to keep my food uptake in and am drinking loads too.


----------



## RobenR

Babybuffy you take care of yourself! Glad you're out of bed at least and good for you for pushing the fluids. 

Laurenj - how are you doing?


----------



## ColeyB

Glad everything is going well for everyone!

Had a bit of a scare last night at work, went to the bathroom and had some light spotting when I wiped. I had a mini freak out and then one of the nurses walked across the hall to the birthplace( I work in a NICU) and borrowed the doppler. After about 20 minutes of searching we finally found the heartbeat. So, I'm trying not to worry. I have my 12 week scan on monday with the perinatologist. I think I'm going to rent my own doppler...


----------



## Laurenj22

ColeyB sorry to hear you had a scare but listening to the heartbeat will have put your mind at rest hopefully.

RobenR, I'm ok thank you, we told OH's sister yesterday about the baby she is due on 19.01.2010 and she gave each of us a dirty look and walked out. I was a bit upset as I had hoped she would be pleased the babies could grow up together, from what other people have said I think it's just a case of the green eyed monster so hopefully it will pass.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Kota

Congrats on your blue bump Roben! and that everything is progressing along great for you!!
Babybuffy - sounds like you're doing what you need to, hope that you are back to normal soon!!
Coley - I'd recommend the doppler, I've actually found that just by knowing I have it in the drawer, I'm nowhere near as stressy, even if I don't use it, its just the knowledge that I CAN, whenever I want, which seems to help. 

All's well here, 13wk scan last week came back great, nuchal results all fantastic and everything progressing as it should!! Morning sickness has disappeared and energy has returned so I'm feeling really good! Hoping it helps the weeks fly by!


----------



## RobenR

Laurenj, it sucks that you SIL is being that way. Hopefully it'll pass because it would be fun for cousins to grow up so close. Hope you're doing ok otherwise.

Kota - great news! It's wonderful that you're feeling better and that everything is going good with baby.


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey all,

Had my scan this morning it was fab,baby was fast asleep with its legs crossed and arms behind its head lounging around,measuring spot on dates and weighs 10 oz,we didnt find out the sex but am kind of glad we didnt but dont think we would have been able to see anyway.Was a bit disappointed as i didnt see my midwife and still havent actually met my midwife yet but never mind just need to see her at 25 weeks now.

Lauren sorry about your SIL i think it is a touch of the green eyed monster maybe because she didnt know and some of the lime light will be taken off her now,my SIL is pleased for us but she has said herself she is v.v jealous that we are having a baby she is single and is about 10 years older than me but she is pleased and is buying lots of stuff for the baby.Hopefully she will come round.

Kota Glad everything is going ok :)
Coley Glad everything turned out ok and bubs was fine :)

Was feeling a bit better this morning but think going to the hospital has taken it out of me,but stil have another 4 days of quarantine so its still early days.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations on the fab scan results roben, kota and babybuffy :happydance: It's so nice to log-on and see all this good news :thumbup:

Sorry about your scare coley, but glad you were able to pick up the HB and put your mind at ease :hugs:

I definitely think it sounds like a bit of jealousy lauren, but i really hope she comes round. My younger sister is also pregnant, due 06/12/09 so there's really not a lot between us, and although i don't think it has brought us any closer, i certainly don't have a problem with her being pregnant at the same time, in fact it's a bit of a relief, as it takes some of the pressure/spotlight off me so i can focus on just enjoying the pregnancy!

Everything is great here, our LO is still very active and wriggling around letting me know he/she is in there while i'm in work so that's great :cloud9: and we'll be having another scan next week as we're considered "late bookers" at our new hospital, so will get to see LO again at 24+1...totally unexpected but fab all the same!

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey hope your all ok think im on the mend now am starting to feel better which is good and finish quarantine tomorrow :)
Cant wait to get out and get some fresh air think it will be a few days before i go back to work though have been left drained have no energy what so ever.
Thought i would post my scan pic for you all to see.

https://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss7/babybuffy84/img007.jpg


----------



## Laurenj22

Gorgeous scan pic BabyBuffy84 has your swine flu cleared up now ?? Hope your back to your normal self.

Rebaby can't believe you get another sneaky look at LO I've got my next scan on 19/08/09 so am counting down the days.

Big hugs to everyone else hope your all doing ok 

xx


----------



## Rebaby

Lovely pic babybuffy :thumbup:

We had our "20 Week Scan- Take Two!" yesterday :happydance: It was fantastic. It was the most fun scan we've had tbh, because not only was LO not asleep for a change, but we got a 'normal' sonographer, and the screen was facing towards OH and me the whole time so we didn't miss any of the action :thumbup: At one stage she was trying to 'visualise the spine' and LO was scooting away, so she was essentially chasing him/her across my abdomen with the probe!

We're still on team yellow (hurray!) and everything is still looking good. The sonographer commented we have a "good size baby" in there, with a current estimated weight of 1lb 10oz (the margin of error being around 4oz eitherside) and measuring around one week ahead (ish) on most of the measurements (like head and abdominal circumference for e.g.) so we are super-duper pleased.

He/she has been so active lately and really makes me giggle some of the wriggling it does, it feels bizarre but also fantastic!

And it's AUGUST! So autumn is not far away now, which means november is getting closer :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is doing okay?


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey Rebaby,

Glad your doing ok and everything is going well.Hope everyone else is doing ok?? Im doing fine i had some protein in my water on friday so have got to go back in 4 weeks and if its still the same have got to go in to be tested for gestational diabetes,but other than that am back to work tomorrow feeling much better and am fully recovered from my swine flu.!!! :)

Have been to a mums and midwives evening tonight which was good had lots of little stalls about different things on home birth,water birth,using birthing balls,breast feeding and lots of freebies too and they put on food and drink which was nice and it was all done by the local midwives which i thought was nice.

They also mentioned that they have a bump to babies class where you can go each week for an hour and someone comes in every week to talk about different topics and you can go from pregnancy to when the baby is 12 months which i thought was good but have just got to get the confidence to go and meet people as im not from round this area i find it hard to meet people.I dont even go to aqua natal because im so nervous about meeting people.

And have managed to get my ante natal classes sorted so they start in october for 4 weeks so am glad i have them sorted.

Anyway thats about all on me at the mo hope everyone else is doing ok xxx :)


----------



## Rebaby

Aww i haven't started aquanatal yet either hun, although i do really want to but a. i don't have a maternity swimming costume yet, and b. i'm a bit nervous about going on my own! :dohh:

I have vowed i will ask about it at my next midwife appointment though, as they run a midwife-led class at my local pool and it's really inexpensive so i should make the most of it really :thumbup:

Hope you don't end up with gestational diabetes :hugs: fingers crossed it was a one off.

How is everyone else getting on? Has anyone heard from or seen missingbubs around the forum? Hope everything is going okay with her.

I have been feeling a bit crappy the past couple of days, found out my haemaglobin is on the low side so have been started on iron, so i *think* it's just a case of being a bit anaemic and run-down and tired out, but i keep having these dizzy spells and feeling really lightheaded, which is no fun when you're trying to do something, especially if that something is driving the car back from wales (yesterday!) :nope:

Both OH and i have a rare saturday off together today though so just chilling out in my PJs at the mo and watching LO have a wriggle! :cloud9:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi ladies

Just a quick one to see how everyone is getting on ??

I've just painted the baby's room and OH put up the warbrobes so I got to hang all the little outfits up xx


----------



## Rebaby

Ooh it's exciting isn't it lauren :thumbup: We built (well put together) a chest of drawers for LO last week and now i am just waiting until i'm on mat leave so i can wash all the clothes and put them away :cloud9:

I am so incredibly excited about how close it all is now!

Hope everyone is getting on okay.


----------



## RobenR

Doing not too bad on this end, though OH is more into the nesting mode than I am at this point! I'm feeling very detached these days, but baby is growing well and is very active. I'm still working up a storm and desperate to take mat leave, but they won't even consider it until I reach my due date. Nice.

The nurse practitioner told us last week that we are measuring 2 1/2 weeks ahead of where we should be, so apparently I'm growing a huge mutant in my belly right now. OH is very proud. 

It's been quiet around here lately. Is everyone making out ok?


----------



## Rebaby

Hey Roben, nice to hear from you :hugs: it has all gone a bit quiet here hasn't it?! Hope everyone is plodding along nicely.

I didn't know your work could stop you from taking your mat leave when you want it :nope: that doesn't seem fair at all. I hope you're not struggling too much hun.

I have finished work now and it's been a huge relief as i was beginning to find it difficult to be honest, and we still have a fair bit of preparation to do for LO's arrival so i am not worried about getting bored. I am lucky though as i had holiday saved up, so i am not on mat leave yet, i am on holiday for the next 3 weeks until my mat leave kicks in :thumbup:

Things with baby seem to be going well, at my last midwife appointment he/she was head down, measuring on the top line on my growth chart, and urine/bp/bloods etc all ok with me (except my iron still being low, so i am still on the nasty tablets- boo!)

I've been a tad worried the past couple of days though as i don't seem to be getting as many movements as i was. I am still reaching the quota of 10 per day, but things feel quieter, so i think i am going to give the community midwives a ring today and see if i can go to clinic this afternoon to get checked out, just to put my mind at rest really. We're off to wales visiting some family on OH's days off tomorrow and thursday and i don't want to be sitting there worried about LO the whole time.


----------



## Rebaby

Well...i rang the community midwives but they were all out of the office, so i thought i'd try to chill out a bit and try calling them again later, climbed on to my birthing ball and put my natal hypnotherapy cd on...a couple of minutes into the deep-breathing and LO started bopping around like it was disco time, and has been pretty active since...so that has really put my mind at rest!


----------



## RobenR

You must be excited, getting so close to your due date.


----------



## Kota

Oh I'd completely forgotten about this thread!! Last time I updated I'd just had my 13wk scan.. now 25wks!!!

All's good though, found out we're having alittle boy and he's been moving about for a few weeks now so I get lots of good kicks and tumbles every day. slowly slowly getting the nursery done, my OH doesn't seem to be understanding my NEED to have these things getting organised.. but I'm sure it will all get there!


----------



## RobenR

Kota, congrats on your boy! Have you chosen any names as of yet? We are tossing around a few but nothing seems to really scream at me.

Ironically, DH is the one who is nesting more than me. I'm still very detached from everything despite having the good kicks and everything. I was told by a coworker that it's just a way of coping for anyone who's had a loss. I hope she's right because I'm starting to worry that I'm going to be a non-loving mama!

Can't believe we're all starting to get close to the end! I can't wait for maternity leave!


----------



## Kota

we've got a couple in mind.. the two main choices were Saxon or Phoenix, but Phoenix seems to be winning.. so either Phoenix Leo or Phoenix Jackson... still undecided. 

Funnily my nesting doesn't involve me wanting to clean anything... much to OH's disappointment!! I just want the nursery painted and the furniture set up in there., then I can at least go potter in there during the day with getting things organised..


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi ladies

I keep forgetting to pop in here aswell, the baby brain has well and truly taken over.

Glad to see that everyone is cooking away nicely in just over 50 days we'll hopefully have two little ones fully baked and out of the oven. I'm sooooo jealous you must both be really excited we'll not be far behind you.

My OH is working out of the country until 30.11.09 so finding I'm not as excited and motivated to get the nursery done. I've ordered the furniture but am not having it delivered until the second week of December as don't want OH to feel left out. I've decided I'm going to buy little bits and pieces each week and then have a full weekend of the nursery once he gets home hopefully then I'll not have long to go

xxx


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies... well first off congrats... i was a part of team angels for a lil while till i got bum rushed with work and couldnt get on here ne more... and now im back and its odd that as off wednesday i found out im pregnant... so i guess i should come join u laides here too if u dont mind??... its good to have peopel to talk to being im sooo nervous about this since the miscarriage!!


----------



## Rebaby

mjt11907 said:


> hey ladies... well first off congrats... i was a part of team angels for a lil while till i got bum rushed with work and couldnt get on here ne more... and now im back and its odd that as off wednesday i found out im pregnant... so i guess i should come join u laides here too if u dont mind??... its good to have peopel to talk to being im sooo nervous about this since the miscarriage!!

Welcome over hunny and congratulations :happydance:

Our miscarriage has definitely affected me throughout the whole of this pregnancy to a certain extent, but obviously my nerves were at their worst during first trimester and i think that's probably true of most of us, so i'm sending you hugs as i know it's not easy when you're counting every day :hugs:

Things are ticking along nicely here. We have just got back from a week away in a holiday cottage in whitby and we had such a lovely relaxing time :thumbup: I cannot believe we only have four weeks left to get everything ready though, i am majorly panicking now. It's only little bits and pieces we need but i am anxious for everything to be done NOW! I'm sure you can all understand.

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon and i am hoping she will tell me that baby's head has started to engage now as it feels that way to me...i have been having some very low twinges and period like pains on and off these past few days so hopefully that's what it is :shrug:

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## RobenR

MJT, welcome and congrats on your bean. 

Rebaby - I know what you mean, you have 4 weeks left, I have 7 and there is just so much to get done! 

I'm on half days at work now, thank goodness. I was starting to die by the afternoons so working the morning is much better. 

Laurenj22 - sorry your OH is away. What is he doing out of country? Your plan to add a few new pieces every week is a good one and a way to stay motivated.


----------



## Laurenj22

Welcome over MJT :flower: like Rebaby said it's always hard once you find out your pregnancy following a loss, I was so worried I didn't tell friends and family about the baby until 16weeks. You'll be fine and have us lot for some moral support we're all proof that things don't always go wrong :hugs:

Rebaby I live not far from Whitby hope you enjoyed yourselves, weather hasn't been too great but all the more reason to snuggle up indoors x

RobenR glad to hear your only doing half days from work, I've said that I will work right up to my due date however I must admit I'm finding that come the afternoon my back is aching and I've got an insatiable appetite.

My OH is working in Rotterdam commissioning some work on the ship he built some dive chambers for last year. He normally works 9-5 ish at home so it's been a struggle adjusting to life without him. I only have to cook for myself, clean when I have visitors and venture to the :laundry: once a week instead of the normal 3-4....... why am I complaining :dohh:

Oh well only another 38 days to go, not that I'm counting x


----------



## Rebaby

I am so in awe of you still working roben, i finished work at 32 weeks (although i was lucky because i had a month of holiday to take before my maternity leave started) and during my last few days there i felt about ready to drop! Hope you're feeling well?

We had such a fab time in whitby thanks lauren :thumbup: i have never been so relaxed in my life, i basically just sat in the cottage reading books or walked around the shops and ate my body-weight in fudge and sweeties and chocolate :cloud9: Yum! We had a few rainy days but some nice cold, crisp and dry days too so not too bad for yorkshire in october i thought!

It must be so odd for you with OH being away but i'm sure the time will fly and you'll be getting the nursery sorted together before you know it :hugs:

Last time i posted i was saying i hoped the midwife would tell me baby's head had started to engage- well it hasn't! :dohh: Still "hovering above the brim" apparently, but i know we've got time yet so not panicking (honest!)


Hope you're all okay ladies :hugs:


----------



## mjt11907

well ladies i had my first drs app yesterday... and it was just the basic.. but he said it looks good so far no signs of bleeding or spotting.. i got for my first ultrasound in a week.. and my due date is june 20th...


----------



## Rebaby

I am so pleased for you, i will have my fingers crossed that everything is looking good on the scan :hugs:


----------



## toby2

I dont think i have posted on here yet,really hope you dont mind me jumping in?
i hve another scan next mondy and i am already starting to feel anxious about it and typing this is making me wnt to cry-was really hoping i would have let go of all this by know but it seems its still lingering, think lot of it is assosition with the hospital as i dont worry about the baby inbetween times and i did find it stupidly difficult when i went to visit my friend there with her new baby the other week, i am trying not to focus on the birth bit and i know i will be fine but i dont think that it helps that it ws so trumatic with jimbob and that i know it will take place at the new hospitl where all my mc stuff has happened- it is also at the back of my mind how i wil be after, dont want to get in the state i did after jimbob-phew, think i should dump some of this on the midwife when i go for my scan!!!I cant seem to bring myself to do or buy anything for my new bean yet either which kind of doesnt matter but it is starting to feel like bit of 'thing' am going into town today, maybe i will just buy something to put an end to that as well!!
thnk goodness its hlf term!!!
hope everyone has nice weekend ahead
xxxxx


----------



## Rebaby

Don't be silly, of course you're welcome over hun :hugs: i think a lot of us angel ladies forget that this thread is here because it seems to go through stages of being very quiet and then everyone remembers to update!

Sorry you're feeling so anxious about the scan :hugs: i truly think that no matter how far along you get or how well things are going there is always a real fear of something going wrong, no matter how unlikely, my big 'scary thing' is reduced fetal movement- i am very very aware of LO moving and now he/she is running out of space and getting quieter i get quite edgy about it at times, even though the midwife has assured me it's okay.

I think it's just something we have to accept as part of the package, even though i wish i could be a little less worried and more carefree like so many mums-to-be are...

Hope you had fun shopping anyway and managed to pick up something cute as your 1st "baby item" :thumbup:


----------



## catfromaus

May I join you?? :)
Had my bfp last week after mc in May. Feeling really good about this bean though. I've had no bleeding yet, so thats increasing my confidence. 
Also, I have to say that reading this thread has been fabulous! So much positivity, it is a fantastic thread. Hoping to have my own stories of positivity to add to it soon!

cat
xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Ah fantastic news cat :thumbup: congratulations and welcome over :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Just spotted that one of our angels graduates ladies might be having an early arrival!

In labour 6 weeks early


----------



## RobenR

I saw that! I hope she makes out ok!

Welcome catfromaus and toby! Glad to see you.

I'm hanging in there, though the half days at work certainly are helping after just a week. Rebaby I can't believe the size of your bump - is there a chance you might go early? Is everything ready for baby? I'm still trying to pull everything together. Lots of will but exhausted in body.


----------



## Rebaby

I do feel HUGE now and can't see how i can possibly get any bigger in the next 3 weeks?! :shrug: but i am preparing myself for a late arrival, since statistically it seems most likely...also sort of counting on LO being a little bit late to be honest as OH doesn't qualify for paternity pay :nope: so he has booked 2 weeks holiday instead from the 23rd november onwards so would be nice for him if LO could be punctual or a couple of days over...although no later than that thankyou (are you listening baby?! :) )

I think we're *mostly* ready now...i keep finding things to do though and getting a bit hung up over silly stuff like the fact that the curtains haven't been hung in the nursery yet...or that our dog really needs to go get groomed right now (he's all furry and stinky) although what that has to do with anything, i don't know?! :shrug: :haha:

No news from babybuffy but i have everything crossed for her :thumbup:

Hope everyone is getting on okay :hugs:

We had some very sad news this week, which i have talked about a little in the november sparklers thread, but it isn't really MY news to share so haven't wanted to 'broadcast' it everywhere, but my cousin was also pregnant, and due in february but sadly caught an infection which sent her into early labour and her little boy was delivered on monday lunchtime at 23 weeks and 3 days and was unable to survive :cry: So it's a very sad time in our family right now.


----------



## mjt11907

hey ladies... so its been a hectic week for me i have been trying to stay calm and collected... as i went for blood work mondya and a second set yesterday morning i talked to the doc yesterday and he told me the results to mondays blood work... hcg was at 8000 and then he told me my progestrone level was low he didnt tell me what the nuimber was just that he was calling aperscription in to the pharmacy for progestrone pills.. so i started them last night.. im waiting to hear from him again today to fnd out yesterday mornings results.. i have been very nervous and hope i havent started the process of a miscarriage... and i have been looking all over for people who have had this or no good info about it... i just dont no how much longer i can wait to find out if my baby is ok or if im starten to head toward a miscarriage!


----------



## Rebaby

Hey mjt, i think your scan was today? Just wondering how it went hun, hope it went well :hugs:


----------



## mjt11907

hey yea i went this morning.. we coulkdnt get and exact edd or exact sizers they thuink im a lil further behind then we thought due to my lmp... but its on a 5 day difference right now... but neweays we saw the baby verrry verry small (cute lol) but we also saw the heartbeat... 122bpm... doc wants me to schedule another ultrasound in 10-14 days so between nov 9th- 13th i will go back and see the baby again.. .we hope this lil one stays growing strong and stays with us and that nothing goes wrong!


----------



## Rebaby

Oh that is fantastic news!!! :happydance: I am so so pleased for you. Sending lots of sticky dust your way and hopefully it'll be time for your next ultrasound before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## mjt11907

im hope the next 2 weeks fly by too... its soo good to see that everything ok... im praying this baby stays and we have a happy and healty 9 months


----------



## RobenR

Sending out good thoughts and vibes for you mjt!


----------



## catfromaus

Okay ladies, bit of a personal question, but I'm sure you understand :)

At the moment, everythings going really well for me. No bleeding. Really bad morning sickness. But DH and I haven't BDd since I found out. We're both really scared.

I know it won't hurt the baby. But how likely do you think it is that I'd bleed? I'm terrified of seeing blood, iykwim.

Did you guys have this problem too? How can I get past it?

Cat
xxx


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi ladies

Welcome over Catfromaus and Toby.

Rebaby sorry to hear about your sad news, sending lots of prayers your way.

MJT - Glad to hear your scan went well and they picked up a heartbeat this was the first thing they showed me due to no fh in first pg. Fingers crossed for second scan and then you can start to relax a little once you know your lo is growing healthily x

Catfromaus - I didn't let OH anywhere near me until after 12 weeks I honestly couldn't cope with the thought that something may happen and like you didn't think I'd take well to the sight of blood. OH didn't mind as he was still tended to in other ways. Once I had my scan and started to relax a little we just took things slowly and have had no bleeding or pain etc *touch wood*

Hope your keeping well Roben, geting excited yet for your LO's arrival ??

Hope I haven't missed anyone 

xx

P.s. Best wishes to Babybuffy don't think I've seen another update so no news must be good news and LO has decided to stay in a little longer x


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks lauren :hugs: the family are really rallying around my cousin so hopefully the support will be helping her through until the funeral (which isn't until a week today :nope:)

OH and i aren't going to it, as we think that's for the best, both for my cousin and her partner, who might find it hard to see us so close to our LO being due, but also for us, i don't know if i could bear it to be honest.

I hope that doesn't make me sound too awful and selfish, but already my cousin's loss is having an affect on my nerves, i am anxious about things going wrong between now and the birth more than ever before, and i don't think the funeral would make any of that any better. It is also a long way to travel so close to my due date. I don't think she needs me to be there, so we are going to stay away but we've sent our love and offered our support obviously.

Don't worry cat, i think many of us were the same at the start of our pregnancies, and it's not something you can force. I was terrified, not because i thought the sex would cause another miscarriage but because i knew i would freak out if i started spotting, as that is how my miscarriage had started. OH was very understanding though, and as it turned out, about 2-3 weeks after getting our BFP i started to feel like we could give it a go again. Only you will know when it feels right though so don't be too hard on yourself :hugs:

Big hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

Lauren, yes we're getting excited. Baby has finally dropped which means I'm breathing easier but am ready to move my desk at work into the bathroom because I'm in there every 20 minutes! We're thankfully almost done the baby's room which will be a huge relief. I got cocky thinking I wouldn't get stretch marks but he's so big that I have a bunch around my belly button damn it.

How are you making out at this point? 

Rebaby how are you feeling? You're the next one who is ready to pop I see. 

Catfromaus, how are you making out?


----------



## catfromaus

Hi guys,

Well, things are pretty much the same with me. Feeling sick, no bleeding. Still absolutely terrified at the thought of sex! Thanks for your words, good to know its not just me!
Its so exciting to see these babies almost due- I bet you can't wait!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi ladies

Just to update those who don't check the 3rd tri threads (just yet!) Rebaby is in labour, I'll post when I see another update

x


----------



## RobenR

Hi Lauren, thanks for the update. I saw that this morning too. I'm so excited for her! Our second Angels Graduate baby is on it's way!


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi

Only just logged on and have found an update on Rebaby

'VERY happy to announce the safe arrival of Tobias Holland born at 8.35pm today (06.11.09) weighing 2.855kg. Everyone ok.'


Congratulations xx


----------



## catfromaus

That is so exciting! Much love to Rebaby and Tobias!

Cat
xxx


----------



## RobenR

We found out today our baby is in position and given the amount of pain I have been in ever since Wednesday, our delivery doctor is pretty much prepared for me to go any time even though there are 30 days until our due date! Baby is measuring very big and ahead though. We're very excited and DH is glad to know why I have been in so much pain. 

I think I want the little guy to cook a little bit longer, even though I am dreaming of getting my body back and starting to undo the damage.

How's the rest of the Angel Grads?


----------



## catfromaus

So exciting Roben! Keep us posted!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Laurenj22

Oooh Roben ! Not long to go then.

How far ahead are you measuring ??

I'll be 36 weeks when OH gets back from working away I think he's going to wonder what happened, he went away when I was 28 weeks and I had a modestly sized bump now it's taken over and I've started to waddle, lol

x


----------



## Widger

:hi: Hello ladies xx

As I finally had good news at a 12 week scan I thought I'd post on here and introduce myself. I recognise some of your names from the TTC Angels group.

Great news about Rebaby. Not long now Roben xx

Cat - I haven't had sex since my bfp but now I've had my scan consultant said was ok for me. :)


----------



## catfromaus

I saw my baby today! Dated at 8w 3d, baby has a strong heartbeat (157) Feeling really thrilled at the moment!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Widger

Such a great feeling isn't it catfromaus?! So glad it all went well :)


----------



## RobenR

Laurenj22 said:


> Oooh Roben ! Not long to go then.
> 
> How far ahead are you measuring ??
> 
> I'll be 36 weeks when OH gets back from working away I think he's going to wonder what happened, he went away when I was 28 weeks and I had a modestly sized bump now it's taken over and I've started to waddle, lol
> 
> x

We're measuring 2.5 weeks ahead. We had an emergency ultrasound last week since they were worried that there might be a potential abruption but we found out that everything is fine, baby is fine and they'll give us his measurements this coming Wednesday. They figure I'm in so much pain because he's so big. Out of nowhere I have gotten these stretch marks right around my belly button also due to his size. I have now taken to walking around saying "get out get out get out." I look forward to seeing my feet again and no longer waddling.

How are the rest of you making out?


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Widger welcome in there's plenty of room :hugs:

Catfromaus so glad you enjoyed your scan I was mesmorised at mine.

Roben sounds like you've not got long to go at all I'm excited for our next angel grads baby.

I've just been reading Rebaby's birth story I think she did incredibly so congrats again.

I was saying a couple of weeks ago that my OH was away until 30th November and would be coming back when I was 36 weeks well since then he's been told that he has to stay until 18th December. I'm in a complete panic that the baby will come early and he'll miss the birth I'll be 38+1 when he is due back (the same time that Rebaby gave birth to Tobias) 

Throughout the time he's been away I've been reassured by the fact that he is only a flight away and luckily there are three a day so he could easily catch a flight if needed but he's actually at sea December 12th - 18th so wouldn't be able to get off if anything happened early.

I've been told to tell LO he/she is two weeks younger so he/she thinks they have to cook a little longer, lol.

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Rebaby

Thankyou so much for all the lovely congratulations messages :hugs:

We are settling in well to life with our beautiful baby boy :cloud9: and Toby seems happy, the community midwife weighed him today and he has regained his birth weight plus a little extra :thumbup: So i am incredibly happy about that and so proud of our little man.

I'm really pleased that everyone's scans have been good- widger, cat, and roben :thumbup: How are you feeling now Roben? Tired i bet and ready to meet your LO?

I am going to keep my fingers crossed your LO decides he/she is comfy in there lauren and holds off making an appearance until your OH is back.

I must admit i wasn't quite on "operation evict baby" but i was trying to "help things along" with fresh pineapple and raspberry leaf tea and bedroom fun :blush: whether any of it made a difference i'll never know i guess but if you're wanting baby to stay put i guess just do the opposite to be on the safe side!

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## RobenR

Rebaby, I am very ready to meet him. We got the results of last week's ultrasound today, and baby is measuring 3 weeks ahead and they're estimating him already at 3.5 kg so he's big. They want to put me off work finally, but I really am not ready to go! Too much of a workaholic, but I'm in enough pain these days trying to lug myself around that I'm starting to consider it. 

Good to know about ways to evict baby! I'm already looking at my belly saying "out out out" now! So glad things are going well with Tobias. Many congrats on your baby, I read your birth story - what a time! He's beautiful!

Stay in touch with us!


----------



## catfromaus

Hi girls,

Well, still excited about the scan, and I've made it further than last time now, so I think I'm really going to have a baby this time!
rebaby, Toby is gorgeous! You did so well!
roben, I bet you can't wait! Can't believe that you are still working, thats crazy!
Lauren, i really hope that bubs stays put for you, at least until OH gets back.
How are you feeling widger? I can't wait to be further ahead, I might calm down a bit!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Widger

Such great feeling when you beat that milestone. I'd never got past 8 weeks with my mcs so when I saw a heartbeat at 8.5 weeks I felt much better about this pregnancy.

Lauren - Make sure you stay away from Rebaby's 'helping along tips' so you don't get any early baby. It must be very scary to think that you may be on your own during birth etc but I'm sure all will be fine. Lots of people are overdue so just think to yourself... I will be that person that doesn't come before 38 weeks....!! PMA

Rebaby - Congrats on your beautiful Tobias. So great to hear positive stories on this thread.

RobenR - You need to do the opposite of Lauren and take Rebaby's tips to get that little one out a little early :) 

I'm doing well although not feeling pregnant at all apart from sore boobs and feeling so tired all the time.... so obviously am pregnant but feels a bit weird to think I won't get a scan until January... when did they hear babies heartbeat on a doppler with midwives? Excuse me... as you can tell I'm not very good at knowing any of this stuff :blush:


----------



## Rebaby

We were able to hear the heartbeat through a doppler at our 17 week midwife appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

Hi ladies!!
Good to see everyone is going well and Roben I'm glad it was nothing to serious that was wrong... Just a big baby! I'm sure you'll still be fine and good luck with the eviction program to get him moving!! 
Great to see so many Team Angels ladies over here now, I really need to remember to check this thread more often!! 
All going well here, 32wks tomorrow and then we have a growth scan on monday evening as I've also got a big boy cooking!! Am starting to really 'feel' this pregnancy now, feet are starting to swell if i'm on them for too long and I'm starting to get a bit more short of breath after walking around for a bit. and my pelvis/hips are starting to get a bit sore as well. still, I know it could all be so much worse and I'm just thankful to still have my *little* boy with me and growing strong!!


----------



## Kota

Widger the MW first listened to the HB at my 16wk appointment.


----------



## catfromaus

Hi,
widger, I heard my babys heartbeat at 8 weeks. Last time I heard it at 5. I think you'll be able to hear it at your next scan!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Widger

Hi girls. Had my booking in appointment on Sunday.... finally! Can't believe I am 14 weeks already. Looking forward to my next appointment with midwives then if I get to hear heartbeat... don't think I can wait till my scan in January seems so long away to hear from baby.

I'm losing my waist already!!!!!!!

Glad everyone else is well and exciting to hear about the 3rd trimester ladies! You are so close now :)


----------



## Rebaby

Hey ladies, just dropping by to see how everyone is getting on...hope your LO is behaving and staying put Lauren? How are you feeling now the "big day" is nearly here Roben? Hope everyone is ticking along nicely :D

We are doing okay, in fact we're doing great really but i thought once Toby got here my constant worrying might settle a little...ummm...nope! :nope: I find so many things to worry about on a daily basis (Is he too hot/too cold/why did he bring up loads of milk after that feed/does he have trapped wind/is his belly bigger than it was yesterday/is he pooing enough/is he pooing too much/IS HE BREATHING?!/oh no he has a cat hair on his face/why does he want to feed again already/i wonder if he is gaining enough weight ETC ETC ETC) So other than the fact i am driving myself a bit mad, it is going well! :dohh: :blush:

I have started a journal in the parenting section if anyone wants to follow our journey (although knowing my tendency to waffle on and on, it might take some time to read and i think it will end up just being for me to get things off my chest :haha: )

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi

Can't believe your nearly there Roben you must be excited xxx

I'm doing ok thank you Rebaby, LO best stay put for a while longer as OH now thinks it won't be the 23rd December until he is home.

He will be the typical male running round on Christmas Eve trying to find me a pressie, I guess I better prepare for some mangled flowers and a bottle of de-icer from the petrol station, lol.

My nursery furniture was delivered yesterday so it really hit home that it won't be long until Bean arrives.

I'm pleased to hear that you are enjoying Toby despite the constant worrying. It's a vicious circle as you would only end up worrying about not worrying. I'll have to make a point of following your parenting journal so I can pick up some hints and tips.

Hope everyone else and their LO's are ok xxxx


----------



## RobenR

Hi Ladies! 6 days and counting, I can't believe it. We saw the doctor today who said we are in early labour, we're 75% effaced and 2 cm dialated. When we asked if we'd make it to our delivery date, he actually snorted and said if we make it through the weekend he'd be surprised. So this is our last weekend just the two of us! Exciting but scary as anything. 

So glad you're almost there Lauren, and Rebaby I will stay in touch with you on the parenting journals as well. 

I'll let you all know when we take off for the hospital. Hope the rest of you are doing well!


----------



## Kota

wow Roben, can't believe you only have 5 days to go!! sending you lots of quick and easy labour dust for over the weekend!!! So good to see lots of angel ladies reaching the end of their pregnancy journeys and being able to take their babies home. Lauren not long for you either! and then holy cr*p it will be me! :shock: :haha:


----------



## RobenR

It's exciting isn't it Kota? So glad that you've made it this far. It's almost time for you and Lauren. Yay!


----------



## Widger

I can just imagine Roben.... so exciting but at the same time absolutely terrifying.

Hope you have an easy time of it... can't wait to find out more xx

REbaby - The moment you decided to TTC was the moment your normal rational brain disappeared. :haha: I can only imagine what it is like when you actually have your child but we all turn into nervous wrecks from TTC so I can imagine it only increases once the baby is born xx

Lauren - Your little one will stay put for a little longer :dust:

I've just been to the hospital as started spotting again!!! Haven't since 10 wks but when called midwife she just told me to get down to hospital. Well, do I have a little wriggler in there or what. Wouldn't stop moving around - not that I got to see, only my husband. So glad all is ok and can't wait to see my little in January at 20 wk scan


----------



## RobenR

Widger, thank goodness everything is ok! The spotting must have been terrifying.

Almost time for your 20 week scan though. Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## catfromaus

so glad LO is okay Widger- it must have been wonderful to see it moving around like that!
Roben, so excited for you! Keep us posted :)
Lauren, hopefully LO stays put and you get a lovely Christmas present! Keeping you in my thoughts.

cat
xxx


----------



## toby2

hey lovely ladies- nice to see everyone in here!my ticker is starting to scare me and i have developed a 'thing' for banana milkshake which normally grosses me out beyond all belief!
found out at my growth scan that baby is breech so i have three wks to turn him or they talking about booking me in for a section :(
hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## RobenR

3 days and counting for me. 

I went through a huge peanut butter phase and also went on a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup craze at the same time. Aren't those high numbers scary but good? I'm currently going through lots of fear right now realizing that at this time next weekend our little boy will be here!


----------



## catfromaus

It's so exciting to see you so close Roben! Can't wait till bubs gets here (can't imagine how impatient you must be feeling!)

Cat
xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey all, am feeling very freaked but it looks as though I could be joining u here if I may as I got a positive this morning :)


----------



## Rebaby

That's fantastic mum2be, congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Am scared stiff... too scared to even change my tickers over... maybe tomorrow after have tested again ;)


----------



## Kota

toby2 said:


> hey lovely ladies- nice to see everyone in here!my ticker is starting to scare me and i have developed a 'thing' for banana milkshake which normally grosses me out beyond all belief!
> found out at my growth scan that baby is breech so i have three wks to turn him or they talking about booking me in for a section :(
> hope everyone is having a good weekend



I'm right there with you on the banana milkshake!! :lol:
I would never just drink a glass of milk but the last 3ish weeks, I've been going through a couple of pints a day, and ALWAYS with banana nesquick in it!! I just can't get enough!!! 

Have you got a birthing ball?? I found a week of sitting on that turned oompa!


----------



## Kota

Congratulations Mum2b!!


----------



## RobenR

Mum2be - is there a tenative bfp in your life right now? So exciting to know you might be joining us!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

the way i'm feeling right now I think it will be tentative until I hit 41+6 :)


----------



## RobenR

Congrats mum2be! That's great! Fingers crossed it all works out well and is a sticky for you.


----------



## Widger

Roben - You must be gagging for little one to come out now. I saw your post on TTC. Your little one is only doing what it was told at the beginning.... sticking :haha: Thinking of you xx

Mum2be - Fab news on pregnancy! I didn't announce my latest in bfp section and didn't post in 1st trimester as I was so worried something was going to go wrong. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Toby2 - Any news on the little one? Did you try the birthing ball as suggested by Kota? I really ought to read up on all this stuff.

I don't have my scan until 21 weeks arrgghhhhhh it seems so long away!! Not sure if going to find out sex, was defo going to the other day but now not so sure. I bet I will though. :) I didn't actually get to see my little widger the other day as doc wouldn't turn screen around. Had to imagine it all wriggling around as hubby told me baby was.... oh well at least the little one was ok.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Glad LO's ok Widger,

I haven't posted in the bfp bit yet, didn't last time either come to think of it, and only going into first tri from the unread posts if the title grabs my attention...

I went to see my GP today, her face was a picture, she obviously didn't expect that one quite so quickly (well, we didn't) after it taking so long to get Archie. Also left my name for the MW to phone me, expected to hear next week, it wasn't my old one as she was away but this one was lovely, had read my notes and decided due to recent MC to get me booked in to see and make sure I had all the numbers for EPU and generally reassure me which was nice. So am booked in to see MW at exactly 8 weeks, and GP is hoping that we can push for my dating scan to be at 11 week rather than 13 as seems to be the norm here...

So heaps more positive than at the beginning of the week, still scared but feel better now that AF is officially late :)
:hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## Widger

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Glad LO's ok Widger,
> 
> I haven't posted in the bfp bit yet, didn't last time either come to think of it, and only going into first tri from the unread posts if the title grabs my attention...
> 
> I went to see my GP today, her face was a picture, she obviously didn't expect that one quite so quickly (well, we didn't) after it taking so long to get Archie. Also left my name for the MW to phone me, expected to hear next week, it wasn't my old one as she was away but this one was lovely, had read my notes and decided due to recent MC to get me booked in to see and make sure I had all the numbers for EPU and generally reassure me which was nice. So am booked in to see MW at exactly 8 weeks, and GP is hoping that we can push for my dating scan to be at 11 week rather than 13 as seems to be the norm here...
> 
> So heaps more positive than at the beginning of the week, still scared but feel better now that AF is officially late :)
> :hugs: to everyone xx

That sounds good that they are keen to help you out this time. Whenever I felt anxious I just went to EPU (with bleeding etc) and they are fantastic there. 

I know it is a frightening prospect but you have to keep thinking this is a new pregnancy and there is no reason to think that anything will go wrong.... easier said than done I know. :) I still get days when I worry, but think that once you have become an angel mummy the fear of some sort will be there until the little one arrives :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I'm sure I will be better once I hit the 12 week mark, so much for keeping it quiet though, one of our good friends has already guessed :haha:


----------



## toby2

no joy with turning the baby yet- despite assuming the all fours position on a regular basis!need to pump up birthing ball as well!
having a funny time at the mo as this baby is due the same week as my first angel was which is also jimbobs birthday week and the week of my last m/c-lots of mixed feelings in there!
xx


----------



## RobenR

We have 36 hours and then we're being induced and this baby is coming out one way or another. The doctor decided it was too risky to wait until the 21st, given the size of the baby at this point (measuring 44 weeks and weighing over 8 lbs). He wants to avoid a c-section so Thursday morning at 0730 he will break my waters (if they don't go before then) and start labour. We're 4 cm dialated now and he said the waters are ready to break so he's hoping everything will start naturally. 

Either way, we finally meet our boy on Thursday/Friday!


----------



## Rebaby

Oh Roben, i am so glad that you have an end in sight now! :thumbup: Good luck hun, hope everything goes well :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing pics of your little guy!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good luck... so exciting :)


----------



## Kota

As Rebaby says, so glad you have an end in sight now Roben! I bet you're well over the waitign around!! 
Will be thinking of you Thursday!!


----------



## catfromaus

So exciting! Can't wait to see your LO Roben! 
Welcome to Mum2be, I'm sure that this pregnancy will be fine, but it is definitely different. At 14 weeks, I honestly still don't feel 100% secure. 
Widger, I'm wondering whether to find out gender as well. I really wanted to at first, but the idea of a surprise is growing on me.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Tink1o5

Holy crap,
I never new this thread exsisted. I wasnt invited :cry:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Tink, I just landed here lol


----------



## Tink1o5

lol .. i would've thought being 26 weeks along i would've knew about this thread already lol


----------



## Kota

Anyone know how Roben is???


----------



## Tink1o5

i havent heard anything yet.. she said in 36 hours she was going to be induced.. but no report back yet


----------



## Widger

Hope all is well Roben.

Kota - You won't be long behind xxx :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Widger said:


> Hope all is well Roben.
> 
> Kota - You won't be long behind xxx :happydance:



nope, not to much longer,.. however Laurenj22 should be popping before me!


----------



## Widger

Hope you ladies are all well. I'm 18 weeks today and can't believe it. I'm starting to think about my 20 week scan though, feeling a little concerned hoping that all is well. Silly I know but can't help it :(

Anyway, good news is I'm feeling the little widger now, still feels a little strange but defo movement and not wind like I thought it was :haha:

HOpe you ladies are well xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: for movement Widger, that is fab :)


----------



## toby2

widger think its normal to worry before any scan but hold onto your hope, so glas you can feel it wiggling must be a real reassurance for you!
I have my final midwife appointment tomorrow to check if baby is still breech- i know it is and am gutted at the prospect of a planned section :(
xx


----------



## RobenR

Hi Ladies! Sorry I dropped off the map for a bit, last Thursday on 17 December our little boy Jean-Luc was born, he was 9 lbs, 5 oz, 20.5" and it took 14.5 hours of labour. The last little bit they had to bring in the vacuum extractor to get him out because he got stuck but he is here and alive, finally. 

How are the rest of you?


----------



## Widger

RobenR said:


> Hi Ladies! Sorry I dropped off the map for a bit, last Thursday on 17 December our little boy Jean-Luc was born, he was 9 lbs, 5 oz, 20.5" and it took 14.5 hours of labour. The last little bit they had to bring in the vacuum extractor to get him out because he got stuck but he is here and alive, finally.
> 
> How are the rest of you?

:happydance: Congrats again Roben, wow he was a big size in the end, I'm bet you are glad he finally came out :)

When my mum had my sister, the woman next to her had a 10lb 10oz baby!! Now that would make your eyes water.... I just don't like to think of it :haha:

How is your little one getting on?


----------



## RobenR

He's doing good, fussy these last few days so there is very little sleep in our house, and DH has had to take a step back a few times out of frustration but we're managing. We've had to enact the five minute rule already but I love him to bits and am so grateful every time I hold him in my arms. 

I'm so excited for the rest of you expecting Angel ladies! How are you making out in your pgs?


----------



## catfromaus

Congrats Roben- love the name, and so glad he is here! 
And Widger- I can't wait to feel LO moving, sending you positive vibes for 20 week scan, but I'm sure you don't need them at all!
Hope everyone had a fab Christmas- it was hard this year, knowing I should have had my baby with me, but I'm trying to look forward and concentrate on the baby inside me.

Lots of love, (and more congrats to Roben, so thrilled to hear your news!)
Cat
xxx


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi ladies

Sorry haven't been on for a while, you'll be pleased to know LO still hasn't arrived and OH made it back safely for Christmas. DD tomorrow but no niggles so think LO is too comfy to make an appearance anytime soon.

Congrats RobenR that was a healthy weight glad to hear your all settled at home.

Won't be much longer Kota xx

Good luck to everyone who has just discovered this thread sometimes it's nice to log on and speak to people who have been through the same experiences. It has been the most terrifying and exciting experience of my life and I wish you all the best.

I'll be keeping an eye out for more Team Angel Graduate babies 

Hope everyone has a lovely New Year xxxx


----------



## catfromaus

Lauren, I am so glad that LO held on and you get to experience this together, hopefully LO will remain that considerate! Keep us posted, hopefully you won't go too far past DD.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Kota

Lauren's little one has arrived!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/252049-joshua-chambers-has-arrived.html

Congrats Lauren!!

Toby - that leaves you or me next right? :shock:


----------



## Widger

Woo hoo :yipee: Congrats Lauren. So glad your little boy held off for your husband to be there.

Who's next? :haha: Can't wait for your news ladies xxx


----------



## catfromaus

Lots of love to Lauren and Joshua :)
Looking forward to all our healthy arrivals!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Fantastic news :thumbup: Congratulations lauren, hope everything is going well :D


----------



## toby2

heh heh you are up next kota, my due date is actually 24th!


----------



## Kota

toby2 said:


> heh heh you are up next kota, my due date is actually 24th!



:shock:

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! :haha:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

ok girlies, I'm the dreaded 8+4 today, and have got a urine infection... did anyone else have a urine infection so early and manage to keep pregnant? Seen GP and they have started antibiotics and resending a sample as last weeks isn't back yet, but that was a routine one the MW wanted to rule out urine infections as a cause... I am scared now
I just do not think that I am destined to have an easy ride in getting my baby :cry:


----------



## catfromaus

Best of luck Mum2be- will be thinking of you. No experience in that area though, sorry!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry to hear about the UTI mum2be :hugs: I hope it clears up soon without causing any trouble.

For any ladies who didn't know- kota is in labour :happydance:


----------



## catfromaus

How exciting! Thinking of Kota!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Kota

Hi ladies, home from hospital this evening, Oompa, aka Phoenix Declan born 15th Jan, 5.10am weight 8lb11oz, went from 2cm dialted to birth in under 7hours. Managed to get through on gas/air and water alone but I ain't gonna lie... it hurt like HELL!! :haha:

All worth it though as soon as that bubba gets placed on your chest..


----------



## Rebaby

Glad you're home with your little guy now, hope your first night goes well :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Joined Team Angels in TTC and have now graduated in here:happydance: am scared but happy, fingers crossed for a sticky bean x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hi: :happydance:

glad all is well with the new arrivals


----------



## Widger

Welcome here Mrs Doddy :hi:

Kota - Congrats again and glad you are home with your little boy :happydance:

Mum2be - How are things going? :hugs: I know that lots of women suffer from UTIs all through pregnancy and because it is caught they don't have any problems. Hope you are ok xx

Catfromaus - When is your next scan? :hugs:

I had my 21 week scan last week and feel so relieved that all looking well. I still can't stop smiling thinking of my little baby. Staying on team :yellow: Now I can start thinking of things to buy etc and get excited about it all instead of being a stressed out nutcase all the time - I hope :wacko: 
I'm sure you ladies will know what I mean... 

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thanks Widger, 
UTI seems to have gone, at least I'm not having to pee as frequently (quite), I stocked up on Cranberry juice yesterday, but am going to ask if it worth me taking cranberry supplement tablets, as I hate cranberry juice at the best of times, if I am at higher risk of getting them throughout... having one so early cannot be a good sign surely??? we shall see I guess.

I am fully expecting the 'you need not to stress' lecture from MW on Thursday. I am hoping that I have a scan appointment through by mid week, if not I hope the mw will be able to chase it which will at least give me a bit more reassurance.

I still feel :sick: and absolutely shattered though, which I am taking as a positive, as these had gone by this point last time... I know each pregnancy is different, but I can't help but compare :dohh:

Glad all is good with u Widger :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

Hey girls 
Sorry i havent been around for a while congrtas on all the bubbas that have arrived and to all that have got there BFP'S!!!!!!!!
Have been so busy with the new arrival and getting myself better :)
Time has flown and dont know where it has gone as Sophie is 3 months old next weekend !!!


----------



## Kota

Mrs Doddy said:


> Joined Team Angels in TTC and have now graduated in here:happydance: am scared but happy, fingers crossed for a sticky bean x



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

*runs to Mrs Doddy's journal* 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome aboard mrsdoddy and congratulations :happydance:

Also nice to see you back babybuffy- you're right, time really is flying, i have a hard time believing it's been over 10 weeks since our gorgeous little guy was born, but also, at the same time, i can't really remember what it was like before he was here!

How is Sophie doing? Have you got any pics we can coo over? :D

Here's a recent one of King Toby on his "throne" :haha:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Tobias/SSL20402.jpg


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

what a cutie :)


----------



## catfromaus

wow! I've missed so much! 
Kota, Phoenix is so cute! Love the name, I think it suits him beautifully! 
Love the pic of Toby as well rebaby, cute outfit!
Mum2be- I too found the morning sickness really comforting! Its a great sign, and I'm sure things are going well :)
Mrs Doddy- so glad you are here! Got everything crossed that this is your sticky bean!
Widger- team yellow! Yay! Me too! Congrats on your scan. I was offered one by the dr today, but because hubby couldn't be there, I've decided to hold out until the hospital scan- 2 weeks away. I got to hear the heartbeat today, and already feel so much more relaxed. I'm really having a baby!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Widger

Oh Rebaby - what a gorgeous boy xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Have finally got my scan date through, I'll be 12+6, so am now on the countdown. I felt ok about having to wait 3 weeks when it came through, but the sickness is beginning to fade out a bit now and I seem to be getting my appetite back, so think it is going to be the longest 2 and a bit weeks. I guess as long as I get to 11+4 without bleeding I'll be ok(ish), I think my MW is finding me ever so bemusing at the minute, but did offer to see me at 13 weeks to try and get a HB on her doppler as the scan hadn't come at that point, so have changed that back to where she would have normally seen me...


----------



## Rebaby

Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you hun :hugs:


----------



## babybuffy84

hey everyone

Oh rebaby hes gorgeous and snap cant remember what it was like before her now !!!

Heres is a pic of Sophie taken a few weeks ago :)

https://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss7/babybuffy84/crimboandmumsbirthday085.jpg


----------



## Rebaby

Awwwww, she's beautiful :D


----------



## catfromaus

She is so gorgeous, you must be so proud xxx

Cat
xxx


----------



## Widger

So lovely to see updated pics ladies. You must be so happy and proud to be a mum. I must admit, I can't wait and because I am going to be VIABLE tomorrow everything seems much more real :)

Hope everyone else is well. Any news from Toby2? Hope all is well xxx


----------



## toby2

Had my little one on sunday :)
little boy, Laurie, 8lb8oz -just gas and air-bit of a shock really but home and happy now!


----------



## catfromaus

Congrats Toby! Love the name you chose as well! 
Had my 20 week scan, posted the pics in 2nd tri. baby was moving around heaps, it was awesome! All is looking good, and I'm still on team yellow!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: for viability Widger

:wohoo: for having bubs Toby, fab name

:wohoo: for scan Cat

AFM, had some weird cramping on Sunday, very different to the cramping pains I have, so spent yesterday waiting for my useles MW to phone me back gave up in the end and went down to EPU, they weren't very helpful either, so have ended up pulling a few strings as DH knows the lead MW at the antenatal clinic and have bought my dating scan forward from next week to tomorrow to try and give me the reassurance that I need at the minute... I felt like screaming in the middle of EPU that they obviously had no clue about the level of support that people need following a mc, whether it be 1 or more...


----------



## catfromaus

I know how nerve wracking it is, but how exciting that your scan is coming up even sooner! Can't wait to hear news!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Scan fantastic, little monkey was jumping round like a good'un according to DH :cloud9: so much so that I have finally taken the plunge and started my pregnancy journal.

I have also transferred my antenatal care out of the community to the hospital I'm booked into, the MW up there was fab, so reassuring, before even reading my notes gave me a few explanations as to what the pain couldhave been and then while I was being scanned she read my hand held notes and said that the pain was probaly due to the urine infection I had a few weeks ago.... I'm still waiting for my old MW to phone me back to give me that reassurance...


----------



## Widger

Woo hoo :yipee: congrats Toby

Mum2be - So glad all was well with your scan. Such an amazing feeling and believe me as the weeks go on gets better and better :happydance:

Yay for team yellow too girls :happydance:


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations on your little boy toby!!!!!! :happydance:

And yay for viability widger, and for a good scan result mum2be :thumbup:

It's always great to log on and see good news for angel mummies :cloud9:


----------



## catfromaus

So glad that everything is ok mum2be- that midwife sounds fantastic, its great when they can give you such reassurance. Like Widger said, the further along you get, the better you start to feel. Well done on starting the journal- I haven't been bothered! 

Cat
xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I find my journals really useful for venting... therapeutic I guess, but easier than actually writing on a private one....
I may phone the MW next week and see if she is willing to to ry and get a doppler HB next week or the week after...


----------



## catfromaus

At my 20 week, the midwife said the heartbeat might be hard to find- it wasn't, but they might be reluctant to worry you so early. Not sure, hope you get to hear it soon though!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

my old mw was going to try next week originally, have got the doppler of my friend this morning, but am too scared to use it :dohh: 
we shall see, I guess it'll depend how busy she is... which is fair enough


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi ladies

Glad to read all is well with everyone and lovely to see some new faces have joined, good luck to you all.

Here is a picture of my little man, I've managed to continue breastfeeding him despite a rough start. Once you get past the first week you feel like a pro so try and stick it out.

I'll try to keep a check on how everyone is doing but I rarely get time to get on and haven't completed a birth story although things should settle down soon (she says with fingers crossed)

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Joshua.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rebaby

Aww Lauren, he's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## catfromaus

Glad to see him Lauren- he is gorgeous!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Widger

Oh Lauren, he's gorgeous. Thanks for posting a pic.

Well I am now officially double digits :yipee: and next week I'm in 3rd trimester which feels scary and exciting at the same time!!

I too have a journal Mum2be as thought that I could vent or air my views on there without bothering any of my other friends. Dont want to bore them to tears before baby even arrives :haha:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

will go and venture out Widger and take a peek when I get chance to read it, am just popping into catch up with mine and the teams at the minute, think work is trying to kill me off at the minute :(

I officially adore my midwife, with transferring to the hospital she is always in, I only popped down after a study day to change my next appt and she saw me there and then, remembered who I was (only met her the once) , that I had called last week as I was SOOOO tired, and was invited straight in to see her and she listened to the HB, I know I have got it on mine, but it was so good for someone else to get it too iykwim... 
also had a natter about breast feeding and antenatal classes, also about where I want to give birth, at the minute I think we are aiming for the midwife led unit... really don't think that I will get to do it at home now which I am a little gutted about, but I cannot quibble too much when I have finally got a decent midwife... double edged sword or what


----------



## Widger

Well I never get the same midwife, suppose that is what happens when live in London eh? But all the ladies I've seen seem to be pretty much on the ball which is good. The waiting around is a pain in the butt and when I go in 2 weeks time I'm going to have to wait hours... I just know it!

Well things are growing this end. I'm now able to see actual body parts on a regular basis moving around and feel that my fundal height has moved up quite a bit so that baby seems to be able to kick up at the rib area ouch!!! Great seeing the little one move around though. 

How is eveyrone else dcoing?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That sounds fab Widger :D

Had a set back yesterday, it appears that my old MW 'forgot' to tell the HV that I had mc, the HV is mortified and sounded lovely on the phone. After phoning the GP surgery to find out who should have told them the cow bag finally called me back 10 minutes later, and seemed surprised that I had felt the need to change MW and really wasn't very useful. so all day yesterday I just felt I was back to square one on grieving for Archie, which made me feel even worse as I couldn't concentrate on Pip then...


----------



## catfromaus

:hugs: mum2be, that must have been difficult. Try to focus on Pip as much as you can. You'll never forget Archie, but you need PMA at the moment!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to send you all lots of hugs, hope your all enjoying your pregnancies. Joshua is just over 9 weeks and weighs a healthy 12lb2oz, he is very alert and loves looking at peoples faces. I can't wait until your lo's arrive it's hard to imagine life without Joshua.

Good luck I will keep checking in on you from time to time xxxxx


----------



## Widger

Lovely to hear from you Lauren. Glad your llittle Joshua is growing daily.

I can't believe I am now 30 weeks... well tomo anyway. My little one has moved over the weekend to a transverse position and it feels really odd having hands and feet moving around on opposite sides of my bump!! Sometimes it is bloody sore too :haha:

Hope the rest of you are well xx


----------



## Widger

Where are all the angel graduates out there? :haha:

I finished work yesterday :yipee: and am so tired today. Think so emotional as never thought I'd be leaving work to go on maternity leave after my 3 mcs. Today I am knackered but know that on MOnday my smile will be from ear to ear :haha:

Right... time to nest :)

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

happy maternity leave Widger :D... I know just thinking about mat leave makes me smile :)

all is good here, have started to get movement now, it always seems to be on my left side which is odd, but I cannot put it down to anything else


----------



## Widger

Great you can feel movement. Such a great feeling isn't it. My baby set up camp for weeks and weeks on the right hand side. You wait till you start seeing lumps and bumps go from one side of your belly to the other.... now that is odd :haha:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^ that is one of the many things I am looking forward too oddly, 
DH sat for ages last night to see if he could feel anything, and nothing, but as soon as he took his hand away Pip jumped, it has to be one of the strongest feelings yet :cloud9: even the dog jumped and he was just laid to my side, not even on me :haha:

Get my proper 20 week scan this week, I'm really looking forwad to it, although I am hoping that Pip has stopped growing so much as at 17 weeks she was on the upper limit of all the centiles...


----------



## Widger

I've got a heffer in me too :haha: 

Everything was right on top of the scale at 21 week scan which is now a real worry thinking about the head :haha: Looking foward to hearing about it


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I can just see me in 3 weeks time when I finally/hopefully get to see my MW demanding a section on the basis of these next measurements.... I will have gone full swing from adamently wanting a home birth :haha:


----------



## mjt11907

hi ladies... its been a long while since i have been around... have had a lot going on... i hope u are all doing well.. and best of luck to u all... i cant believe i am starten my 3rd trimester tommro!! its so exciting... since all of u may not no we r have a lil boy and his name will be Rylee Cole... im due 6/29/10!! i cant wait its soooo exciting!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo: mjt for 3rd tri and team blue :D


----------



## Widger

Congrats mjt...

Can't believe we are in 3rd trimester... scary isn't it... although a little exciting too. I never thought I'd ever get this far.

Little widger kept me up early this morning with constant movement... for about 2 hours the little one didn't stop. Sounds like it was moving into another position, legs defo feel up high now yikes:wacko:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

1 more sleep til my 20 week scan, I am so excited, I guess the last scan was good cos I didn't have time to start worrying about everything going wrong, and this time, I know it is just to get the final measurements and have felt her daily for the last 10 days.... I never thought or dared to dream of getting this far :cloud9:

My car seat arrived yesterday too :wohoo:


----------



## Widger

Such a great feeling mum2be, believe me the time will fly after this scan. I was worried about it for a long time but once it passed the time seems to have flown in. I mean, I only have 8 weeks to go!!! :wacko:

Looking forward to hearing all about it xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

OMG, cannot believe I have not updated in here, to start 3D scan pics are now in journal for anyone interested :D

20 week scan went well last week, measurements are slightly more reasuring, a bit neared to the mid centile :phew: :) although, to say on the other scans they had fun keeping up with Pip, LO was being stubborn and wouldn't shift, everytime the scanner probe hit my bladder Pip had a dig too and I thought I was going to have to start doing star jumps or something 

Am feeling Pip everyday now, more on a night when I wake for my middle of the night bathroom run, am sure she was having a little party ;)


----------



## Laurenj22

Congrats mum2be on your 20 week scan it seems like only yesterday I was having mine.

Hope everyone else is relaxing and enjoying the peace and quiet.

They don't stay babies for long Joshua has outgrown his moses basket and will be making the move into his cot soon. I'm getting into a bit of a routine now so hopefully can keep updated with how your all getting on.

Lots of big hugs 

Lauren x


----------



## Widger

Great to hear from you Lauren. I think I'm next in line.... YIKES! Have 6 weeks to go tomorrow. Hopefully I won't be overdue or if I am, not too much.

So, mum2b - did you find out sex? I'm team yellow and still not sure what I am having... well, I'm having a baby at least :haha:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Yup, u next Widger :D
Still team yellow :D I think I have hit the hardest few weeks as I feel quite low and alone today, Archie would have been due on the 29th of this month, the new MW is still off (and seems to be the only one who fully accepts how hard this pregnancy has been) and no one is sure when she will be back, aswell as my GP. The 29th also is incidently the day I hit viable.... am really not sure how I am feeling at the minute...

I know this is going to sound harsh, but I live in dread of my sister having her baby around then too...


----------



## Widger

Oh mum2be - It is always difficult coming round to EDD for our angels. I've had 3 to go through and all have been so sad and upsetting, particularly not being pregnant, desperate for it and then having to watch others have their babies whilst I wait patiently again. It is really hard but you will get through it and you have the joy of your new little baby to look forward to so use that as a real positive. You always have people on here to talk to too :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Hope all ok with everyone?

Can't believe I only have 5 weeks till EDD. Getting so excited now.


----------



## Widger

All ok with everyone? 

I had dodgy guts this morning and wondering if sign labour will start soon................???


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

could be any day now Widger :wohoo:

I had to see the dr again this morning in clinic, full update in journal but all seems ok :D just the 1st MW striking again, as she missed something on my initial risk assessment which should have really been followed up when I was in 1st Tri, now am practically 3rd they won't do anything :dohh:


----------



## Widger

:hi: mum2be

Sorry your MW has been a pain.... so annoying when you get one person who doesn't really know what they are doing or misses something out. I should have been sent to a consultant straight away too but only got sent after I'd seen a MW who was on the ball. Thankfully all ok but you do put a lot of trust in these people.

Anyway, congrats on being VIABLE :yipee:

I'm still waiting............ tried everything I can to get this baby on the go but obviously enjoying itself a little too much in there :haha: When you are due at the end of the month you've got to wait and wait whilst everyone else is having their babies.... mine will come but when? Also, the more you wait the more you dream about labour which is not good for sleep - that combined with loo stops is not good :rofl:

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have to admit Widger that that is one of the things that I am grateful for, although 42 weeks will land me in September....

I have hit 3rd tri :wohoo: I never thought I would see it I have to say... now for the mad panic!!


----------



## fifemum85

Hi, can I join pls? I m/cd 25th June on my daughters 4th bday at 6 wks(not a nice memory), had a 2 day bleed (implantation) July and got my :bfp: on the 28th!
Have scan on monday so v excited and scared! Lines on tests have been getting darker this time though so hopefully baby is fine :flower:
Congrats to you all on graduating and getting your :bfp:
How is everyone??

Baby Dust :dust: and sticky glue to you all! x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Fab news Fifemum :hugs: It is scary at the start, But I am still here to tell the tale :D
Hope the scan goes well, let us know :flower:


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks! :) It's reassuring to hear from women with sucess stories. Have completely different symptoms this time so have nothing really to go on til I see baby and hear heartbeat. Keeping fingers crossed :)
Hows your pregnancy been? Ull be counting down the weeks now :happydance: xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

weeks??? more like days, I never imagined 6 months ago when I was willing Pip to stay put that more I would be trying to evict s/he!!

Pregnancy itself has been fine, perfectly healthy with a couple of UTI's thrown in, slow growth at 35 weeks, a few lazy days of lack of movement, but Pip perfectly happy.... I on the otherhand have been a nervous wreck :haha:


----------



## fifemum85

Lol! Not long to go at least :) Yeah its strange like that, towards the end you just want baby out and in your arms. I was a week overdue with my DD and it felt like another month lol!
Glad ur pregnancy has been fine. Have you picked names yet? Know what you're having? After a m/c I think we'll always be nervous wrecks. We're mums, its our job to worry lol! :haha: x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Got a few names, more sorted for boys, if it is a girl we are buggered, I like traditional names, DH prefers more new names... We have no idea what we are having, opinions are very much decided but the three MW's I have seen most seem to think it is a girl... TBH I really think the not knowing is the only thing that is keeping me going :D


----------



## fifemum85

Really, so what names u have? We are the opposite, I like unusual names and my fiance likes original names eg stewart, emma etc
Do you think it's a girl? I'm predicted to have a girl and have a gut feeling i m/cd a boy. Dunno why. Shall find out nearer the time what bean is. Quite excited. Arent u getting frustrated not knowing? lol! x :)


----------



## Rebaby

Ooh it was nice to see this thread resurrected in my subscriptions :D

How is everyone doing?

Welcome to fifemum, i'm sorry for your loss and hope you find some support here (i know i did) :hugs:

How are you feeling mum2be?


----------



## fifemum85

Thank you rebaby, ur little one is gorgeous! Hope you are well :)
I'm doing a little better today. Just counting down the days to my scan and praying that I hear a heartbeat :) xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

fed up Rebaby, have had contractions for 24 hours and then they stop... just as they look as though they are finally making progress... really don't want to go back to bed as I think that it may have been the causing factor last night as Pip has been quite active since so think I am going to head for the bath instead in a bit.

I am hoping that my clinic MW will suggest I go into see her in the morning and she will be able to have a go at kickstarting things again


----------



## Rebaby

Mum2bewaiting said:


> fed up Rebaby, have had contractions for 24 hours and then they stop... just as they look as though they are finally making progress... really don't want to go back to bed as I think that it may have been the causing factor last night as Pip has been quite active since so think I am going to head for the bath instead in a bit.
> 
> I am hoping that my clinic MW will suggest I go into see her in the morning and she will be able to have a go at kickstarting things again

:hugs:

Fingers crossed for you! I tried everything towards the end (RLT, 2 whole pineapples, lots of sex :blush: , lots of bouncing and rocking on my birthing ball) and waters broke at 38+1 and had Tobias later that day :thumbup: (I notice you're 38+1 today too- labour dust coming your way :dust: )


----------



## Rebaby

fifemum85 said:


> Thank you rebaby, ur little one is gorgeous! Hope you are well :)
> I'm doing a little better today. Just counting down the days to my scan and praying that I hear a heartbeat :) xx

Aww thankyou :cloud9:

We're doing good thanks, although my maternity leave is now over and i go back to work today so :cry: about that.

Hope the scan comes round quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

still here!!!

saw MW, making progress (it is all in my journal) albiet slowly, was streched and sweeped and everything seemed good. MW seemed rather concerned at how sleep deprived I had got so was sent home with orders to sleep!!


----------



## fifemum85

Hi girls! Hope you are all ok? Rebaby how did work go? Mummytobe not long to go hun :)

Update - Have had a v bad day. Took the early scan.. Nothing there apparently. Hoping I have my dates wrong. I think I ovd later but bcos I have no real lmp to go on I have no idea. Theyre not ruling out ectopic but they looked at ovaries etc and seem confident its not ectopic. One nurse even said I might never have been. Dont know how thats possible. Things that dont add up - I have lots of symptoms!, The CB digi last Thurs said 1-2wks then Mon 2-3wks. (i might just be 5 weeks), the doc gave 2nd confirmation on Tuesday this week that Im preg, lines are darker on tests. ??????
Theyve taken bloods today and will again on sunday to check levels. Has anyone else been through this??? x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: fifemum

as this thread is a bit quiet you may have more response from the team angels ttc group, there are a couple of ladies there who feel more secure that may be able to help...

really hoping that it is just too early to see anything :flower:


----------



## Rebaby

fifemum85 said:


> Hi girls! Hope you are all ok? Rebaby how did work go? Mummytobe not long to go hun :)
> 
> Update - Have had a v bad day. Took the early scan.. Nothing there apparently. Hoping I have my dates wrong. I think I ovd later but bcos I have no real lmp to go on I have no idea. Theyre not ruling out ectopic but they looked at ovaries etc and seem confident its not ectopic. One nurse even said I might never have been. Dont know how thats possible. Things that dont add up - I have lots of symptoms!, The CB digi last Thurs said 1-2wks then Mon 2-3wks. (i might just be 5 weeks), the doc gave 2nd confirmation on Tuesday this week that Im preg, lines are darker on tests. ??????
> Theyve taken bloods today and will again on sunday to check levels. Has anyone else been through this??? x

Oh no, i'm so sorry they can't tell you what is going on :wacko: can imagine how you must be feeling right now :hugs:

I am trying to think if any of the other team angels graduates went though anything similar but my brain is struggling today :blush: like mum2be says, definitely check out the original team angels thread in ttc though :thumbup:

Going back to work has been horrible :( but i knew it would be. And thanks for asking anyway :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

how are you doing today Fifemum?

I am dreading going back to work rebaby... even though I seem no more closer to having my LO! :(


----------



## Rebaby

Mum2bewaiting said:


> how are you doing today Fifemum?
> 
> I am dreading going back to work rebaby... even though I seem no more closer to having my LO! :(

Aww :hugs: i remember well how frustrating it is, and i was 2 weeks early so never had that overdue feeling but still felt like i was going a bit nutty towards the end!

Hope your LO doesn't keep you waiting too much longer :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I don't think it would be quite as bad if I had not had such a convincing false start last week... :hissy:


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks ladies, Rebaby it is tough going back. I remember when I first went bk after 6 months with my DD. I was all over the place, calling all the time etc. I left her father shortly after though and so had to leave work to start up new house. Glad I did though, was getting home around 9pm and she'd be sleeping so only had Sundays with her.
It will get easier for you in time hun but it is tough :)

How are you mum2bwaiting? Im sure ur LO will be here soon :)

Blood levels have dropped from 26 to 14. I still feel preg and I am somehow getting bfps still. This has been nothing like m/c before so Im hoping bean hangs in there. The blood has stopped completely, no pain or clots either. V confused. Called EPU again and the nurse has said that she'll do my bloods early tomorrow for me and stranger things have happened. Hope thats a good thing :) Will have results 3pm tomorrow. In limbo just now. Had a :cry: earlier and thinking the worst but now optimistic :) x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: sounds as though your EPU is a good one :flower:


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks mum2bwaiting. The nurse I keep getting has been brill, sneaking me in for early scans and keeping appointments for me just in case. Its nice when they care and dont have the 'tissue and bones' approach :D No blood there at all now and my cervix has moved to really high and closed (dont know what that means)..
How are you today? Is baby getting restless? Not long :) x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

more mummy getting restless :haha: 
Good to hear the bleeding had stopped :hugs:


----------



## fifemum85

HI ladies, hope you are all well and beans are being good to uz :)

Update - Well blood fell to 6HcG, so have def mcd. Have no idea where bean has gone tho as Ive had no pain, clotting etc.. Strange and needless to say no answers from the nurses. Have been discharged from EPU and have to test in a week to check all hormones hae gone. A v sad time :( :cry: Still cant believe it. Bleeding stopped, now slightly brown when I wipe. Even noticed EWCM v stretchy lastnight which Ive never noticed before. Still have slight pains on right side so questioning whether Im oving again and may have had loss earlier, No idea so leaving things to fate now... :)
Thank you all for your support and kind words, u ladies are amazing! :D I hope you all have H & H pregnancies and healthy babies at the end of it all. I hope to be back on the Graduates list by the end of this year as I think it'll be harder to deal with passing my 2 due dates (22nd Feb and 31st March) with nothing. See you all again. Take care :hug: xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs:


----------

